
Show HN: Oppression Check - atom-morgan
http://oppressioncheck.com/
======
willricketts
Reminds me of "Come be PC."

------
rosalinekarr
Is this supposed to be a joke?

~~~
atom-morgan
My story leading up to this launch is here
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cORcTBp6rgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cORcTBp6rgA)

